# How hard to convert 2004 40hp Yamaha from Cable steering to Tiller?



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Not hard at all. Just need the parts. Tiller assembly and sometimes there is a different bracket where the shift arm and cable attaches but would need to talk to a parts guy or look at a diagram


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

It’s not a tough job at all. I’ve go most of a cable and wiring kit that may work for your motor. I’ve got a half moon style steering tensioner somewhere as well. DM me if interested and I’ll give you a good price.


----------



## ek02 (May 8, 2012)

I just did a 2006 F40. The kit Gervais has will help. The expensive part is the tiller. I was lucky enough to find a good used one here on Microskiff with the cables and wiring as well as the tensioner. Craig's list is a good source for a used tiller. Boats.net shows unavailable for a 2004 tiller assembly but a newer one might still work. They have exploded views of all the parts also.


----------



## backcast (Apr 9, 2013)

My repair place had used tiller handles. I had a 2002 Yamaha 40 that got handle replaced.
Joe


----------

